

Show HN: Create a short link to any quote on the Internet - spektom
http://tldr.es

======
spektom
Due to "numerous" requests I decided to revive my weekend project. This free
service allows you creating a short link to any citation on a Website. There
are limitations yet, like Websites that require log-in, pagination, but in
most cases this should become a handy tool for social active people on the
Internet :-)﻿

